# YouTube Vid on How Cues Are Made!



## AnitoKid (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's a YouTube vid on how
Falcon cues are made.

For friends who haven't seen it yet,
hope you like it!

Much thanks for looking, everyone!

*
Link is here, friends!*


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 30, 2008)

Watching the video, I couldn't help but feel a deep sadness. Nearly 90% or more of the cue's manufacture is automated. Gone are the days of real hand-craftsmanship that made a cue that much more valuable in monetary terms and in sentimentality. 
True, it's faster, more precise but sometimes it's the tiny flaws from hand crafting that make the cue special. That makes anything made (totally) by hand special. 
Fascinating to watch the process but sad at the same time.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 30, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Watching the video, I couldn't help but feel a deep sadness. Nearly 90% or more of the cue's manufacture is automated. Gone are the days of real hand-craftsmanship that made a cue that much more valuable in monetary terms and in sentimentality.
> True, it's faster, more precise but sometimes it's the tiny flaws from hand crafting that make the cue special. That makes anything made (totally) by hand special.
> Fascinating to watch the process but sad at the same time.


 
I would agree the craftmanship that real tool and wood amkers are able to do is a lost art, but great video.


----------



## AnitoKid (May 1, 2008)

@Ma-Caver & Terry:

Very well said, friends. I guess it all boils down to economics.

But we still have custom cue makers who make pool cues 
the old fashioned way - customized and all according to 
the wishes of the owners-to-be.


----------



## terryl965 (May 1, 2008)

AnitoKid said:


> @Ma-Caver & Terry:
> 
> Very well said, friends. I guess it all boils down to economics.
> 
> ...


 
Yes I know, I have one.
Thanks


----------



## AnitoKid (May 1, 2008)

Hey, I didnt know you play pool, Terry!

Good to know that you do, my friend!


----------

